# Male INFP + Female ISTJ Relationship (I love ISTJ)



## TheNomad (Nov 18, 2016)

Just thought I'd post about my experience in an INFP + ISTJ relationship since I find it kind of interesting as a pair and since I have experience with it being married to one for about 5 years.

While all relationships have challenges and while I personally don't like the idea of using the MBTI for pairing, my experience has been that INFP + ISTJ are wonderfully compatible in a uniquely complimentary way.

I was shocked to learn that my wife was indeed an ISTJ because when studying the functions she is basically a kind of shadow.
INFP: Fi Ne Si Te
ISTJ: Si Te Fi Ne

Effectively, we are each what the other one subconsciously wishes to be more like according to Michael Pierce. Neither of us used MBTI in dating, it just turned out this way oddly enough.

She embodies the more grounded aspects of J.R.R. Tolkein's hobbits that makes them so charming while I am embody the less grounded aspect that pushes the hobbits out on their adventure.

She grounds me in a way that I desperately need and I love her for all of the amazing things that ISTJs are. Like Tolkein's hobbits, she is like a romanticized ideal of what I wish I was like in many ways.

It has been said that the idealized ISTJ is like a weathered sea captain with a twinkle in his eye. Able to navigate a ship full of souls through a perilous and unpredictable future and do so competently and confidently and in good humor.

I've definitely found that to be the case. Her job is even very similar in many ways.

So this is an ode to ISTJ from an INFP perspective. I love mine so much and wouldn't trade her for anything!


----------



## Kajada (Nov 19, 2016)

This is beautiful. I wish my relationship could feel like this. She sounds like a very lucky woman.


----------

